# What to do with extra bristlenose?



## Kat R (Feb 7, 2019)

About 6 months ago I set up a couple small aquariums, one to be planted. Got some plants from LFS & from a DFWFishBox member. Got some Endlers & BN babies. A few months later my kid comes to me & says you've got baby BN in the tank. I didn't think that was possible, but sure enough I saw a few babies. Dug out my BN breeding caves from about 10 years ago .... I now have had 4 or 5 clutches of babies! Set up some of my extra aquariums I had but have another month to go before they will be cycled. The babies aren't big enough to sell yet, but my planted tank is being overwhelmed. Staghorn & beard algae is started. Now doing 1/3 water tank changes weekly & may start doing it twice a week. Haven't gotten to the store to get Excel to try to clear up the algae. In the meantime I've set up small 2 gallon containers under grow lights to move out the plants. In other words I've got a mess. DNA & Exotic Aquatics will take the babies when they are big enough but have no clue how much they'll give me for them. They are regular, a few albino, & one of the female adults looks to be calico. Hoping some of the babies will turn calico. Wanted longfin BN but no one close at the time had some. And then I found out DFWFishBox is no longer. I plan on moving adults around once the tanks are cycled to stop the breeding.

Any suggestions?


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

I think that’s a good problem to have!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! With the demise of Fish Box, please feel free to post here about anything aquarium or pond related.

I take my baby bristlenoses to Aquarium Boutique on Garland Road for store credit. They are pretty generous, but want the fish to be at least 1.5" long.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I use the Marina Holding and Breeding Box that hangs on the outside of the aquarium, it has a tube that runs into the aquarium that you attach an airline to and it drips water into the Breeding Box and it overflows at the other end so you are constantly pumping tank water in and out of the box. I put my tiny babies in the box and feed them well until they grow bigger and then I transfer them to a twenty gallon tall bare bottom tank with a sponge filter and floating plants to continue growing until I can take them to the TCA auction or to the swap at Texas Aquatics. I get the large box that holds a half gallon. I have the longfin albino and they breed at an incredible rate.


----------



## Kat R (Feb 7, 2019)

Good problem as it is fun to watch but bad because of too many babies, LOL.

Hi Michael! Thanks & will look into that store. Still have my ponds. Do you still have yours?

Thanks for the suggestion of the breeder box. Have seen pics of them. Trying to do this as cheap as possible, so if I can snag up a used one I will. 

Got some Excel yesterday & hope I can get rid of the algae.

Maybe down the line once I have room I can get some longfins.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Kat! I still have the ponds, but my trees have grown so large that I can't grow any lilies except _N. micrantha_ and its cultivars during the summer. One of the goldfish I got from you years ago is still alive, along with many, many, many of his descendants.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I had to change my user name but it used to be pam916 on here and on the dfw fishbox. Kat do you still have your goldfish?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd talk to phil or robert I know robert that went by thefredpit on dfwfishbox has breed plecos and might want some.


----------

